

Ask PG: Are you ever coming back? - jbenz

It looks like your last comment was 45 days ago. I liked checking your comment page every now and then. I could always find some interesting insights. Will you ever comment again as &quot;PG&quot;?<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;threads?id=pg
======
coffeecodecouch
It would be impossible for him to truthfully reply anything but "yes" to this
question.

~~~
elwell
False. He could use a different username.

> Will you ever comment again _as "PG"?_

~~~
coffeecodecouch
Well, you've got me there... _Unless_ OP used "PG" to refer to Paul Graham's
initials and not the username. In that case the only way PG could comment
_not_ as PG would be to claim to be someone else, in which case the answer
wouldn't be true.

~~~
elwell
That may depend on whether or not the double-quotes are delimiters here or
actually part of the name. He could sign his comment as "PG" or PG
accordingly.

Though, by signing his comment he would break the guidelines
([http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](http://ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)).

~~~
coffeecodecouch
As far as I know Paul Graham has never signed a comment as or claimed to be _"
PG"_ including the quotes. OP's question is phrased in a way that assumes Paul
Graham has commented as _" PG"_ (whatever that may mean) before, so if OP
__was __using the quotes as part of the name then the question itself wouldn
't make any sense. And if that _IS_ the case then, well, I really don't know
where to go from there.

~~~
jbenz
I meant it in the sense of "will he ever comment again under the HN username
of PG". For all I know, he might be commenting now under a different username,
but if so, that's his business. Not mine. It has been a while since the PG
account has commented. I was just curious if he plans to return to the PG
account.

~~~
coffeecodecouch
Of course, that seems obvious. Elwell and I were having what I consider to be
a fun theoretical discussion.

------
reillyse
I presume he's staying out of the way for a while to let Sam push his personal
brand a little more. Hard for him to develop as the leader with PG hanging
around.

That said I do like PG's essays.

